
Ask HN: You privately received $24M. What would you do? - lopespm
Generic question yes, but I believe it&#x27;s a good thought experiment to sort out some macro objectives&#x2F;priorities and at the same time ask ourselves: &quot;Why am I not doing this yet?&quot;<p>It would be very interesting to know your thoughts on the subject.<p>PS: Why $24.000.000? Say you hypothetically have 100 years ahead of you, then this would be equivalent to receiving $20.000 per month.
======
mattbgates
It depends on what I would be expected to do with it. If used wisely, it could
last at least 2-3 years if nothing more was earned. Personally, if I was just
given it and told I could do as I please, I'd probably invest it and put it
into a bunch of stocks to let it grow, and continue working to make money.

~~~
ColinWright
Have you mis-read this? It's 24 million ...

~~~
Talbotson
24.000.000 is not 24 million.

24,000,000 is 24 million.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _24.000.000 is not 24 million_

There are many conventions for thousands separation [1]. 1.000; 1,000; 1 000;
and 1'000 can all mean one thousand.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark)

~~~
lopespm
Good point. I can't edit the main post anymore, so it might cause some
confusion still. To make it clear, the purpose was to express 24 million
dollars

~~~
mattbgates
My bad...sorry about that, I did mis-read the post. I've seen period use, but
normal operations in $US transactions is not a period, but commas.
$24,000,000. I originally mis-read it and thought $24,000.000 so I was
thinking twenty-four thousand.

------
Gravityloss
One could start the companies doing the things you see the world needs, are
cool and you could contribute to.

------
wdiamond
a medice college, with brain specialization, then invest on human-computer
interface(but wisely and slowly), it requires experience that no one has(one
might call but it is not experience when you cannot write a undergraduate
textbook).

